# Who really are you?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Tried to find a thread about this but couldn't, if there is another one then mods please delete this.

I have been a member on here for the past 7 months or so and I absolutely love it. I have an idea who a few people are on here just from meeting them and talking to them, but I wanna know who everyone else is. Just post some general information on here about yourself for new people to connect a person with a username, I'll go first.

Name: Jonathan Allred
Age: 19
Education: Full time student at South Alabama, studying Biomedical Sciences to become a doctor
Occupation: Student, working part time at my mom and dad's stores
Boat: 2001 SeaFox 21 Bayfisher with a 115 Johnson 2 stroke
Born in: Mobile, AL
Live in: Mobile, AL and part time Gulf Shores and Dauphin Island during summer
Football team(pro or college): Alabama Crimson Tide
Basketball team(pro of college): Duke Blue devils
Instruments: I have played drums for 11 years
Music: I love country but I listen to pretty much anything
Favorite food: I like a big filet of blackened AJ with shrimp bisque or crawfish etouffe on top.
Favorite dessert: Hard to beat warm gooey brownies with vanilla ice cream
*and according to Pat I am a ladies man
Anything you wanna add or omit is fair game, just thought this was a good outline to start out with.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Name: Zach baker
Age: 16
Years of angling: 13
Boat: 2003 sea pro sv2100 cc with a 135hp optimax 
Schooling: sophomore @ escambia high... Enrolled in engineering and flight academies
Favorite fish: redfish
Favorite food: fried triple tail Poboy 
Favorite desert: homemade vanilla ice cream
Sports: currently a starting pitcher/1st baseman for EHS jv


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Name: Chris Vecsey
Age: 28 today
Education: Gulf Shores High '02, Faulkner State quitter
Occupation: Full time Salesman at Sam's, part time Capt/deckhand for hire
Boat: Someone elses, 3 kayaks
Born in: I'd rather not say
Live in: I don't know, its not Gulf Shores or Foley. I live in Baldwin County
Football team(pro or college): Alabama Crimson Tide, NY Giants (family team)
Music: Just about any kind of rock excluding this new meaningless [email protected] you hear on TK 101 that all sounds the same.
Favorite food: A fresh swordfish steak on the green egg with a little bit of old bay seasoning and lemon
Favorite dessert: Banana Fosters Strudel


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Don White
Age: 46
Born: Hollywood, FL
Live: Asheville, NC
Bio: Avid saltwater fisherman for almost 40 years. Fished with my family when I was young, out of Port Everglades. Caught first Sail when I was 10. Lived in Mary Esther from 93-99. Fell in love with the Panhandle & am trying to get back. Family issues brought me to the Mnts. of WNC & while they are beautiful I have salt water in my blood. Love all kinds of fishing but my passion is the hunt for slobs. Keep a 22.5 Aquasport walk around in FWB. Long time lurker with very little posts.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Tried to find a thread about this but couldn't, if there is another one then mods please delete this.
> 
> I have been a member on here for the past 7 months or so and I absolutely love it. I have an idea who a few people are on here just from meeting them and talking to them, but I wanna know who everyone else is. Just post some general information on here about yourself for new people to connect a person with a username, I'll go first.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jonathan, You might want to also add "chick magnet" to your thread, after meeting your young lady friend !


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

Name: kane downs
Age: 16
Years of angling: since i could hold a pole.
Boat: Kayak- ascend fs12t
Schooling: Pine Forest swithching to psc
Favorite fish: Anyone that fights hard
Favorite food: shrimp
Favorite desert: apple pie
Sports;


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

Name: Chris Bumpas
Age: 26
Education: BS Environmental Science - Applying for MBA/MHA programs this year. 
Occupation: Halliburton MWD Engineer
Boat: 2010 19' Blue Wave 115 Yamaha 4stroke, 2012 Ocean Kayak Trident 13, 2012 Hobie Quest 11
Born in: Monahans, TX
Live in: Weatherford, TX
Football team(pro or college): UT
Basketball team(pro of college): Dallas Mavericks
Baseball: Texas Rangers
Dreaming of Florida 24/7


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Name: Tina Maloney
Age: 44
Occupation: boat dealer, finance manager at Harbor View Marine
Owner of Expert Boat Detail
Stuff I do: paddle board, boat, fish, swim, movies, read, camp, 
Boats I have owned: 17 Carolina Skiff, 20 Sunbird center console, 20 Bennington pontoon
Recent activity: just welcomed my first grand baby into the world 6 months ago. A lil girl. I am luvin this

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Jim Tully
Age:55

Born: Glen Falls, NY moved to Indialantic, FL at age 6.

Occupation: Co-pilot for Delta, retired Navy Aviator.
Education: Melbourne Central Catholic HS '75
BS (Aerospace Engineering), UF '79
M Ed UWF '94
Live : West side of P'cola, Perdido Bay Golf Club area.

Stuff: Fished badly since '69, locally since '93. Getting better. 

Boats: Own a 26' Shamrock (for sale), 21' Canyon Bay flats boat, 12' Heritage kayak.

GATOR fan through and through. I grew up a Braves fan and Dolphins fan, but certainly fair weather fan since adulthood.

Music: Grew up with Southern Rock, I will listen to most anything from Big Band to Lawrence Welk, to MOTOWN to Classic Rock. No Opera, a little "classical", not much PUNK, not much RAP, just a little light "Heavy Metal" (is old AC/DC still Heavy Metal?)

Favorite food: Thick bone in NY Strip.

Musical Instrument: I WISH... (one of my regrets)

Favorite fish: Bonefish (only caught a couple babies)

Liberal.

Jim


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll join in since I am fairly new to the forum.

_Name: Blaine Thorpe_
_Age: 61_
_Occupation: Retired Caterpillar (Service Rep, Marine Sales Rep, Service Engineer, Training Instructor), _

_Currently contracting back to Caterpillar teaching a 3 day Cat Marine Engine Captain’s Class (operation & maintenance on Cat marine engines)_

_Boat: 1975 36’ Hatteras convertible, Cat 3208s 260hp_

_Born in: Minnesota_

_Live in: Peoria, IL, have a rental house in Santa Rosa Beach_

_Favorite Sports teams: Minnesota Vikings, anybody playing the Bears_

_Other: OUPV (6pack license), PADI assistant Instructor_

_Favorite food: Tuna, AJ, Salmon, our own Italian beef, not much of a dessert guy._


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Name: Josh Arrowood
Age: 28

Education: B.S. exercise science UWF 2007 (physical therapy plans ruined by diving) ADC Commercial Diving cert LA Tech, 2008

Occupation: CSX Freight conductor

Boat: 1989 26' Pursuit CC, twin 200 yamaha gas suckers

Born in: Bay St. Louis MS

Live in: Pensacola

Football team: Saints, Southern Miss

Basketball team: No.

Instruments: Guitar for 13 yrs

Music: Drive by truckers, Isbell, DMB, Sublime, Jack Johnson

Favorite food: Tuna right off the backbone with tabasco soy and wasabi.

Favorite dessert: Pineapple dump cake.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Name: Josh Adams
Age: 33
Education: Going back to school for Civil Engineering
Occupation: Owner of Adams Industrial
Boat: 2002 20' Polar Bay w/ Yamaha F115
Born in: Montgomery, AL
Live in: Calera, AL (For now, looking to relocate to Orange Beach next year)
Football team(pro or college):Auburn
Music: Just about anything
Favorite food: Sushi
Favorite dessert: Doctor told me I don't have one anymore:thumbdown:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Name: Austin Rice
Age: 24
Education: High School and Business
Occupation: Parts Advisor at Allen Turner Hyundai
Boat: Concrete Monster on Pensacola Beach (the pier)
Born in: Pensacola, FL
Live in: Pensacola, FL
Football team(pro or college): THE Alabama Crimson Tide
Baseball team(pro or college): Tampa Bay Rays
Instruments: Air Guitar
Music: Most rock, some country, a little rap.
Favorite food: Sushi, Crawfish, Almost any fresh seafood..
Favorite dessert: Banana Pudding, Key Lime Pie.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

This thread may help you with forum names:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/whats-your-screen-name-mean-1225/

Public information about me:

http://www.linkedin.com/pub/tarver-finney/1/900/48a


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Name: David M Hodges
Age: 29

Sangaree Elementary School, Summerville, SC
Sangaree Intermediate School, Summerville, SC

College Park Middle School, College Park, SC
Payne Avenue Middle School, Edwards AFB, CA
Desert Junior/Senior High School, Edwards AFB, CA
Holley-Navarre Middle School, Navarre, FL

Navarre High School, Navarre, FL, HS Diploma c/o 2000

Education: Pensacola Junior College, Pensacola, FL, Business AA c/o '08
University of West Florida, Pensacola, FL (Junior *PENDING)

Future Degree: Whatever has a good sound in your ear when read from a piece of paper,
and qualifies me to make bank. 

Occupation: Practicing Hermit

Boat: 2007 Clearwater 2100WI 21ft x 8ft 6in Center-console
06 Yamaha F150 FOUR STROKE w/ 15-1/4 x 15 SS Yamaha Saltwater Series Prop
85 gal. fuel capacity
Aluminum T-top w/ sunbrella canvas and tinted windscreen
Leaning post w/ Livewell
Chartplotter & Sonar w/ NOAA Charts and wired to VHF for DSC Capability
Thru-hull 600W transducer
VHF Radio w/ 8ft VHF Antenna with AM/FM wired in.
USCG Legal Recreational Vessel 

Born: Fairfield, CA
Live: Holley, FL

Sports: Saltwater Sportfishing
Desert Racing, WRC, Rally America, BTCC, JTCC, Drifting, Nascar (is alright), 
Rubbing's racing, just about any form of racing
Extreme sports

Music: If I like the tune, I like the tune.

Favorite foods: Mexican
Gulf Seafood
Italian
Oriental Food/Pacific Islander Cuisine
American
Amish, etc...,

Where I'd like to be in the next 10-15yrs is operating my own 501 c3 NOT FOR PROFIT

Hobbies: Saltwater Tackle, Welding MIG/TIG, Metal Fabrication, Chassis Fabrication, HEMP,
*Marlinspike Seamanship - going to learn to be proficient at it.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Name: Otto Mutzberg II
Age: 31
Education: School of Common Sense
Occupation: Foam packaging and Custom Case Insert design engineer
Boat: 2008 SeaFox 236CC with a 250
2000 340i Sea Vee twin 440 Yanmar
Born in: New Jersey
Live in: Flowery Branch, GA (Lake Lanier)
Football team(pro or college): NY Giants
Music: I listen to all of it!
Favorite food: I'll eat whatever is on my plate and most of what has fallen onto the floor.

I grew up fishing freshwater for anything that would bite and have slowly grown to target larger and larger fish. Not including a couple charters, I started fishing offshore in 2009. Now I target mostly Tuna


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

Cannon Lawley
39 (not again- 1st time ) 
Birmingham
Law school Alabama
Undergraduate Auburn (Forestry)
Hewes 21 Redfisher
Keep boat in Santa Rosa/ fish Destin & P.C.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

name: Logan Barwick
age: 15
education: freshman at west florida high school
ocupation: irrigation systems and wells
boat: kayak, 14 ft jon boat
born in: Pensacola born and raised
music: rock and country
footbal team(pro or college): Seminoles all the way
instrument: alto and baritone saxophone


----------



## Duq (Nov 9, 2011)

Name: Dan Duquette
Age: 29
Education: NWFSC
Occupation: USAF
Born in: MAssholeville
Live in: FWB
Football team: Patriots
Music: metal, hardcore, d&b, electronic, old country, classic rock. 
Favorite food: Red snapper with garlic, thyme, rosemary, and butter
Favorite dessert: cheesecake. I don't care which.

__________________


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Larry Minchew
52 yrs old
Born in Pensacola, but lived in 14 diff states, from Alaska to N.C., to Wa. Ala. etc. I live in Pensacola.
Tate High School, George Stone, many certifications.
Occ.- Waste Water operator at new ECUA plant.
Boats- Bass buggy, kayak.
I like bass fishing and shore sharkin.
Instrument- Guitar for 10 yrs. I like finger picking classic rock.:band:
Beer-Mmmmmm.:drink:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Name: Jake Ethier
Age: 34
Education: Bawating High School
Occupation: Freight Supervisor, Daphne Home Depot since 2004
Boat: 2011 Hobie Outback, 2011 Ocean Kayak Endeavor(Prowler 13), 2011 Ocean Kayak Frenzy
Born in: Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario, Canada
Live in: Daphne, AL
Football team(pro or college): N/A
Basketball team(pro of college): N/A
Instruments: Used to play guitar horribly
Music: Guns n Roses, Cradle of Filth, old Slipknot, Six Feet Under, Nirvana, Fresh Beat Band(kids force me to like)
Favorite food: Pittsburg rare delmonico ribeye
Favorite dessert: Oreo Blizzard


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Name: Corrina Henschen
Age: 41
Education: yep i graduated and even did 2 years in a technical college HOWEVER due to my youngest deciding to come 3 months early and taking the next 2 years for basically daily dr appointments, or therapy I wasnt able to continue in the job I loved due to it changing all the time..
Occupation: grocery store clerk and parent 
Born in:south Bend, Indiana moved to Seattle at age 13
Live in: West Side of Pensacola
Football team(pro or college): Notre Dame.... sorry lived blocks from there and grew up on the campus...so i will be a fighting Irish the rest of my life
Favorite Nascar driver:Love Dale Jr.. but love Johanna long too.... she will make it to race with the big boys soon....
Music: pretty much anything but rap crap... 
Favorite food: SUSHI... sushi and more sushi
Favorite dessert: tirmisu
Parent: single parent of a 21yr old, 20yr, 18 and a 13 yr old and grandparent of a 4yr old...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Name: Mike Pittenger
Age: 36
Education: Clearwater High School--Columbia Southern University
Occupation: Navy--retiring very soon, looking for another job since I am grown up now.
Boat: owned a few, will be shopping again once I buy another house
Born in: Clearwater, Fl
Live in: Pensacola
Sports: Braves fan
Music: Mainly Country
Favorite food: Give it to me spicy
Favorite dessert: Key Lime or Pecan pie


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Name: Wade Hatten*
*Age: 50*
*Education: HS Diploma, Jay Florida*
*Occupation: Pipeliner (28 years)*
*Born in: Graceville Florida*
*Boat: Just fish em'. Used to have a 19' Cape Horn and various freshwater boats.*
*Residence: Crestview Florida*
*Sports: Watch the occasional game. Don't really care.*
*Music: Anything but country or rap. Mainly rock.*
*Kids: 3, all grown and gone.*
*Hobbies: Fishing, mainly bluewater trolling.*
*Favorite fish: Blue Marlin.*
*Fishing Team: Bodacious, 450 Bertram*


----------



## BCNGATOR (Dec 16, 2007)

Name: Shane Bizzell
Age:33
Education: High School - Escambia
Undergrad - UF Finance
Masters - UF Building Construction
Born and raised in Pensacola 
Boat: 216 Key West Bay Reef w/F225
Current Town: Sarasota, Florida
Sports: Go Gators
Music: All Kinds
Hobbies: Fishing, Softball and Building Fishing Rods
Food: Nice Thick Ribeye
Favorite Fish: Currently Tarpon


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know, Everybody else seems to know how about letting me in on it.:no::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

Name: Trish, Bill, & John
Age: 39,40,8
Education: Masters of Science, Associates, 2nd grade
Occupation: legal drug sales, self employed, just a kid
Boat: 2006 Rampage 30 foot express, 2012 Boston Whaler 130 super sport
Born in: Detroit-- GO WINGS
Live in: Southwest Pcola
Football team(pro or college): GEAUX TIGERS and Saints
Basketball team(pro of college): dont care
Instruments: quite a few
Music: NO COUNTRY
Favorite food: Sushi and Good Vodka (not the kid he doesn't like Vodka)
Favorite dessert: they get you fat you need to avoid them


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Name: Bill Davis
Age: over 50 club
Education: well educated
Occupation: senior propulsion technician for the USAF Hurricane Hunters/815 Flying Jennies
Boat: none at the moment dammit, looking for a cheap 22-25wac
Sports: football is as boring as golf.... HOCKEY is where it's at, go Avs and Lightning
Live in Cantonment and used Sherman Cove
Music: classic rock, Pink Floyd, Led Zepplin, new rock, Evanescence, Seether. NO country opera or nasty rap
Food: sushi, is there any other GOOD food?
Love to drag and road race. Drag racing is fun but road racing is just plain fun. I mean, where else can you get in to a car and spend 45 minutes to an hour running the dog-poo out of it and get PAID!!
Glad to be retiring in the next few years after 35 years of military fun.....


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

:blink:


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Name; Driscoll Colquett
Education; BS Troy State Univ
Occupation; CEO Wiley Sanders Truck Lines, Owner D. Colquett Truck Leasing
Born in; Montgomery Al
Grew up in; Pensacola Fl
Live in; Troy AL
Play in; Orange Bch Al
Hobbies; fast cars, fast boats, hunting and fishing,anything outdoors
Boats; 40' Cabo Express, twin 700hp Mans
38' Cigarrete Top Gun, twin 700hp Zuls
15.5' Stauterbilt V bottom 44hp Rude


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

gOT TO USE THE GENERATOR YET, ?OFF ROUTE 2


----------



## Joanmc33 (Mar 22, 2012)

nice to meet you friends


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Callaham
you can call me grampa
High School grad So Cal
I have always Installed and finnished wood floors,right now I specialize in gymnasiums,Iam the guy who paints the game lines,logos and make em shine
no boat,strictly surf fishing and distance casting for me No 1 target is Pompano
San Diego Chargers football
used to be a Kyle Petty fan
think I am about to become a Johanna fan


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Name: Dick Snyder
Age: 54
Education: Ph.D. Zoology
Occupation: UWF Scientist, Teacher
What I do away from work: fish, hunt, backpack, DIY, look after my kids
Current Boats:working on a 171 Mako, 17ft canoe, Alden Ocean Shell, Force 5, 
Born in: Chestertown, MD
Live in: Gulf Breeze Improper
Sports: whatever my kids are playing
Music: all kinds, no opera please.
Favorite food: fresh, made from scratch
Favorite dessert: nearly all


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

David Williams, 45
Born and raised in Pensacola
As an adult lived in Atlanta, Ocala, Tallahassee, Tallahassee again and Beaufort, SC.
Moved back to Pensacola 6 years ago, live on the east side.
Slowly restoring and enjoying a 1970 17' Mako.
Manager at a locally owned ADT Dealer (Advanced Design Technology Systems)
Love to fish, but often it's just an excuse to be on the water.
I grew up on good ole Southern Rock and Roll, but seem to be slowly leaning towards Country.
My ideal day is taking the boat out for a few hours after work, fishing a bit and enjoying an adult beverage as the sun sets.
The only sport I pay much attention to is college football. Life Long FSU Fan with Bama a close second.
I love Pensacola and never plan to move away again.


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Name: Mike (Click) & Teresa (Cookie) Badonsky
Age: 47 (both- Cookie's Bday is Satarty
Education: IST (Miami, FL) 1989
Occupation: Busness Owner
Hobbies: Photography, Saltwater Fishing, Boating, Kayaking, Scuba... 
Boat(s): 2 OK, Drifter, Zest Two
Born in: Miami, FL
Live in: Baldwin County
Football teams (pro / college): NO Saints / Alabama Crimson Tide
Music: Can enjoy almost any, mostly Jazz
Favorite food: Seafood
Favorite dessert: NY Cheese Cake


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

Name: Jamie Hinton
Age: 42

Education: A.S. Fire Service Management, A.S. Emergency Medical Services, and a ton of other college courses that you couldn't make a degree out of if you tried...

Occupation: Clinical Supervisor Medstar EMS, Baldwin County/ Chief Magnolia Springs Fire Department, AL

Boat: 1978 17 foot Angler with 115 Evinrude

Born in: Fairhope, AL

Live in: Magnolia Springs Area on the Magnolia River

Football team: Bama

Basketball team: Kentucky

Instruments: acoustic 6 string and trumpet

Music: Country and Classic Rock

Favorite food: Anything that can cause an arterial blockage

Favorite dessert: Not a big dessert fan.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Name: Marty Wallis
Age: 45
Education: Masonry cert (George Stone), PJC Nursing
Occupation: Bricklayer, Extrusion/Steamer Operator, and now LPN
Hobbies: Saltwater fishing 
Boat: Bridge junky
Born and raised in: Pensacola, FL
Live in: Milton, Fl since '99 
No time for sports
Music: Rock and Heavy Metal
Favorite food: Fresh fried redfish
Favorite dessert: Caramel Coyote icecream


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Name: Martin Moran
Age: physically 41, mentally 18
Education: AS in Business Administration
Occupation: Flatbed Truck Driver
Hobbies: Anything related to the water.
Boat: 2000 Sea Sport 21' , 2000 Yamaha 150
Born: Goshen NY
Raised: New Jersey
Live in: Pensacola FL, aka Paradise, east side
Sports: Yankees fan, don't follow much because I'm on the road alot
Music: Just about anything
Favorite food: Maine Lobster, steamed
Favorite desert: Breyer's Chocolate Chip Mint
Favorite Movie: Jaws
Favorite wife: The current one


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> gOT TO USE THE GENERATOR YET, ?OFF ROUTE 2


not yet


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Name: David
Age: 25
Education: UWF Bachelor of Science: Hospitality, Hotel, Recreation and Resort Management 

Occupation: Resort Manager: Front Desk and Guest Services at Perdido Beach Resort 

Hobbies: fishing (surf, inshore, offshore, etc)
Boat: 17" Cobia 
Born: Mobile, AL.
Live in: Pensacola, FL.
Sports: Alabama Football 
Music: Punk, Classic Rock, Rock


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Coastal Cowboy said:


> Name: Martin Moran
> Age: physically 41, mentally 18


:thumbup:


----------

